# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios obligatorios para importar leche y productos lácteos de Francia

## gpacheco

*Lima, nov. 26 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos sanitarios de cumplimiento obligatorio en la importación de leche y productos lácteos, destinados al consumo humano y animal, que tengan como origen y procedencia Francia.  
Según la Ley General de Sanidad Agraria, el ingreso al país como importación, tránsito internacional o cualquier otro régimen aduanero de plantas y productos vegetales, animales y productos de origen animal, se sujetarán a las disposiciones que establezca en el ámbito de su competencia el Senasa. 
De acuerdo con una resolución directoral del Senasa publicada hoy, las mencionadas importaciones deben cumplir requisitos como que el producto proceda de un establecimiento o planta de producción oficialmente autorizado para la exportación por la autoridad oficial competente de Francia y habilitado por el Senasa de Perú. 
Además, esos productos deberán proceder de rebaños y establecimientos de producción que no tuvieron restricciones sanitarias en el momento de recolección de la leche y en la elaboración del producto. 
Asimismo, el establecimiento de producción y al menos de un área de diez kilómetros a su alrededor, no deben estar ubicados en una zona bajo cuarentena o restricción de la movilización de bovinos, durante los 60 días previos al embarque. 
Otros requisitos son que el producto sea apto para el consumo humano, que haya sido sometido a inspección o verificación por parte de un médico veterinario de la autoridad oficial competente de Francia, en el lugar de salida de la importación, y que haya sido sometido a un proceso de ultra pasteurización. 
También se deberán tomar las precauciones necesarias después del tratamiento para evitar el contacto de la leche o sus productos con cualquier microorganismo potencialmente patógeno para animales y humanos.Temas similares: Senasa establece requisitos sanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Chile Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios obligatorios para importar fruta fresca de vid de Argentina Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Italia Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importar leche y productos lácteos de Dinamarca Senasa establece requisitos zoosanitarios para importación de leche y productos lácteos de Holanda y España

----------

